# Congratulations Eric!!



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Eric - I just realized what date it was and that I had somehow missed the 23rd!Congratulations to you and to Mrs. Eric!!!I hope you had a fabulous day and have a terrific honeymoon!







Congrats again!-kac


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

All the Best to you and your new bride!







 ~ Love, Marilyn


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I wish you continued happiness and joy!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks everyone, I got married on the 23rd and have been at the coast. It was a really nice ceremony and a beautiful time. We had a lot of fun.I will try to post a few pictures soon.Thanks everyone for the nice comments.







Kac, when is your wedding?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

EricSending blessing's to you and your wife...I think that is wonderful...BTW I need to talk to her sometime when you won't listen to me








Wish you only the best


----------



## Jayan (Jul 22, 2001)

Congratulations Eric to you and your new wife.JayAnn


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm glad that everything went well with your wedding! It sounds fabulous and I can't wait to see the photos!Mine is August 29th - 61 days away (really, i'm not counting!)







-kac


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Congrats, eric! Glad you had such a beautiful wedding. BackFire44


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks again everyone.







Kac, I think that's counting. LOL Hang in there, it will be fine.





















The digital camera, made our skin look funny, but were old anyway. LOLThanks again everyone for the good wishes.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

By the way, we both have IBS and we both got through it with no problemos what so ever, a little preliminary anxiety, but it was not a major problem. It was also fixed soon after the ceremony with a beverage.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Aww - you guys look so happy! I'm so glad that everything worked out so well for you! Congrats again!kac


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Happy belated congrats on your wedding,Eric.You make a lovely couple.Best wishes and all the happiness in the world to the both of you!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Dee and Kac, she also has a terrific sense of humor, which I feel very important and probably needed to be with me.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Congrats Shawn! You two make a lovely couple... the handsome groom and a beautiful bride... smart and good-looking! What a parlay!!!







All the best to you... lots of love, catchya soon, Marilyn







xx ((HUGS))) to you both!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the photos Eric,fresh air.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Wow!Congrats Shawn and to Mrs. Shawn as well.Jeff


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yay! I can't believe i missed this!Congrats!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks guys, I will try to post a few more photo's, don't want to make anyone feel like they are looking at relatives slide shows though.







I took some nice ones of the coast also.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A few coast shots, notice how big the one dune is with the people on it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Wow those are wonderful piccys, Shawn. Those dunes are impressive. Can you take dune buggy rides on them? Very lovely! Thanks for sharing and we want more!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

You two are indeed a lovely couple. Congrats to you Eric and your lovely bride. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn and John.







A few more pictures


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The dunes are cool!So bigs:-oWhere is that?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The central Oregon coast spasman and there are even bigger dunes then that, there is a huge dune area on the coast, one of the biggest in the world. These are an 1 hour and a 1/2 from my house. http://www.ohwy.com/or/o/odnra.htm http://www.jeweldesigns.com/treasures/dunes.htm and World's Largest Sea Cave a really cool seal lion cave http://www.sealioncaves.com/


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm so impress by the geographic diversity and naturals wonders in the U.S.A.The Great Canyon,this bigs dunes,the west and est beaches,NY city,President faces in the rocks,tornados


----------

